# 1962 Seamaid 14 ft semi-V



## jixer (Apr 4, 2011)

I have Been working on Round 2 of the boat mods, so I thought I would put up some pics. I got the boat late summer last year. All I really had time for is setting it up how I felt it would work the best, then fishing it the rest of the year. Of course I was wrong, so the last few weeks I have been working on fixing the things that I didnt think of. 

Fishfinder had to be moved to the tiller handle side where I can see it (go figure)
Removed front lights (didnt use them much)
Skirted the seats down (just looks better)
Added hardwired radio (portable radio was just another thing to remeber)
A hinged skirt for the bow (gf dropped a fish last year and he flopped his way under the deck/battery at the front, trying to keep things out of there this year, and it looks cleaner)
Moved the TM to the bow (reversed the head on my 30/30 endura, picked up a bow mount maxxum 55 but its heavy so not sure yet)
Replaced the transom board again (but now its not green treated)
Moved rear seat off center (arm was at a wierd angle for the tiller handle)
Reinforce the front deck (Battery weight made it sag)

I still have yet to decide If I want to deck the floor, I probably will go with Food service rubber mats just to keep it easy to clean because my lab likes to get in and out, The boat is pretty flat and the ribs are as tall as the mat. I need to get two of the seat bases for the front seat to move from the bow to the middle seat. I took it out yesterday and the changes are great so, now I get to take it all apart and paint the wood, Boat, and trailer.

Then it has been sort of crazy with all the trading and swapping to get a motor that was right for what I need. First I traded a mercury 9.8 for some extra flooring I had, it was rough and needed alot of work but it would have gotten me on the 10hp limit lake I like. I finally found a good home for the evinrude. I got a call about a guy wanting to trade a couple motors for some work, so that ended up being a chrysler 6 for me, and I traded back the mercury for another parts motor chrysler 6 (good thing because I already used it).


----------



## jixer (Apr 20, 2011)

I got a little more free time. Mostly motor work, but Ive been trying to come up with a open floor for the boat. I dont know yet what to do about the seat. I had one idea about what to do so I made a mock-up, not sure about the angle. I wanted it to be as open as possible, but stronger than the seat. There will be three of them on the three ribs in the mid section of the boat, Probably make at least one of them out of aluminum,The center one can tie into the angle plate that the seat is riveted to, just playing with shapes right now.
The motor 
replaced throttle gear (broken in 2 on the handle side)
New plugs
Replaced coil pack (mouse chewed wires)
Rebuilt spare carb, swapped out
Removed corn in reed valve chamber (vacumed, motor, carb, and inside cowl before trying to start it)


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey, that's my Boat! Here is what I did to mine........

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=15880


----------



## jixer (Apr 21, 2011)

I read yours a while back, I really like it. Thought about doing something like yours, might still, but I fish by myself and I would like to just be able to walk up front to the TM and anchor without having to jump over the bench. Love the bimini when im done with the boat Im getting one.


----------



## jixer (Apr 23, 2011)

More work today, I think Im done for the night, need to get some supplies.Took you guys some pics. boat seems stiffer (with the shake test :roll: ) I think it will hold, Float test will tell. 4th season turkey starts on wed so we will see when that happens.


----------



## jixer (Apr 23, 2011)

Got a little more done after dinner. Added the support for the middle of the ribs at the bottom, and cut the floor. Does anybody think this is a bad idea?


----------



## bobberboy (Apr 24, 2011)

jixer said:


> Got a little more done after dinner. Added the support for the middle of the ribs at the bottom, and cut the floor. Does anybody think this is a bad idea?



Once you get it on the water you'll see if it was a good idea or not. If the sides don't flex then all should be well. The structure you made to replace the structure the center seat provided looks like it will work. Having a welded aluminum frame the shape of the gussets you made of wood would have been nice but then, most of us don't have the capability to weld aluminum. Hope it works!

BTW, I love the manufacturer's name "Seamaid". It makes me wonder how many different names boat builders have used for various models of boats.


----------



## jixer (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I think (hope) the sides are stronger than before. when the seat was in, if you pushed on the side it transfered the pressure to the other side, the aluminum frame does that really well so I hope that works out. Now that everything is tied into the floor it SEEMS to have less torsional flex. Just hoping I didnt overlook things. At this point Ill get it in the water and find out. [-o< 

A few more pics, nothing is painted, waiting to see if I like it and the floor comes out easy. I have to redo the carpet on the supports, and attach the support covers. Other than that I dont think it turned out too bad.


----------



## jixer (Apr 25, 2011)

Got some more done. Added the support for the seat base, tied up some loose ends. Still need a seat post for the middle and base for the bow, with the seat low the passenger will be out of my view, so thats good, an its not too bad for comfort (Im 6'1"). Have to unwire the stereo, and its ready for the lake so we will see.


----------



## jixer (Apr 29, 2011)

Had The boat out today, steady 10-20mph winds making good chop on the lake. It didnt flex at all, with my brother and I moving around it seemed a little more stable, and the motor ran like a top.... Dont think I want to add anymore weight so at this point, Im just planning on a hardwired stereo, painting the wood, and a cupholder for my brother. Most likely going to make the gussets from aluminum as time and money allows. Fishing from it is alot better than before, and Im glad I didnt deck it higher, just cant wait to get out by myself and see.


----------



## jixer (May 1, 2011)

Got the boat pretty much done for now, seatpost, cupholders :roll: , radio, rod holders, and moved some stuff around, waiting for warmer weather for paint/steelflex would like to do that outside and paint the trailer, I still need to figure that out, and get supplies. Going to start gathering aluminum for a winter structure rebuild. At this point im just going to go fishing.


----------

